# Démontage pied iMac 27"



## breizheau (3 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour les gens !
je compte monter mon iMac au mur avec l'adaptateur vendu sur l'Applestore. 
J'ai reçu la boiboite, les instructions, etc.....

Ils disent qu'il faut glisser la carte fournie avec dans la fente au dessus du pied tout en penchant l'écran vers l'avant.

J'ai beau essayer depuis quelques heures, pas moyen de virer ce "verrou"....  D'autres personnes ont-elles essayé ? 

C'est bete car la partie "fixe" du support mural est déjà accrochée au mur. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h28 ----------

J'ai mis le temps mais j'ai trouvé une vidéo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cmm7jWU-g2s&feature=player_embedded

J'ai ressayé, pas moyen. Et tpuis tout à coup : c'est venu.  Je pense que je sais mon erreur.
Je vous fais un schéma dès que possible et vous poste ça ASAP. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

En fait il faut glisser la carte entre le verrou que l'on voit à l'intérieur et la coque arrière du Mac et non entre le verrou et le pied. Ce n'est pas simple, la carte se tord et pas que de rire mais on y arrive.


----------



## alpboy (5 Juillet 2010)

petite question pratique : ne crains tu pas que cela crée une surchauffe de ta machine?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2010)

alpboy a dit:


> petite question pratique : ne crains tu pas que cela crée une surchauffe de ta machine?



Ben, c'est fait pour ("accrocher au mur", pas "faire chauffer" :rateau, c'est vendu sur l'Applestore, donc, avec l'aval d'Apple, alors, on est en droit de penser que hors risques liés aux murs pourris et aux tremblements de terre, ça ne présente pas de danger pour la machine !


----------



## breizheau (5 Juillet 2010)

Entre le mur et le mac, j'ai 6 centimètres et après avoir mis ma mais derrière, et bien je ne ressens pas trop de chaleur


----------

